# Wanted Schwinn B10 tea cup Headlight



## 049merc (Apr 8, 2022)

Wanted Schwinn b10 headlight painted or chrome complete or parts this is the  last  part I need to finish my project. Used on a lot of mid 30s bicycles any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 049merc (Jun 1, 2022)

View attachment 1637703


----------



## dasberger (Jun 19, 2022)

@onecatahula


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 19, 2022)

@Rusty72


----------



## 049merc (Nov 4, 2022)

Found


----------

